
A Pitch for OpenFL on Kha - andyonthewings
http://kode.tech/openfl-on-kha
======
andyonthewings
For readers who are not familiar:

OpenFL is the re-implementation of the Flash API for the Haxe programming
language. It was recently made usable in TypeScript and JavaScript as well:
[http://www.openfl.org/blog/2018/01/16/openfl-7-release/](http://www.openfl.org/blog/2018/01/16/openfl-7-release/)

Kha is a multimedia APIs (mostly graphics) abstraction for Haxe.

